# Foreigners banned from entering Philippines starting March 22



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/730560/foreigners-banned-from-entering-philippines-starting-march-22-dotr/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There won't be anymore church groups from the US allowed then to enter, many of these missionary's are here on a temporary 2 year Visa or those coming here on a Work Visa.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

WOW!! I wonder how long the ban travel will be in place? I guess it will be some time before I get back there. 

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*quarantine*



greenstreak1946 said:


> WOW!! I wonder how long the ban travel will be in place? I guess it will be some time before I get back there.
> 
> Art


These are all temporary measures until some sort of workable vaccine has been produced or another medicine is effective enough to use, I've heard that the Malaria pills might be effective, I took those when I was in the Navy working around Indonesia.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

This pandemic will take a long time to subside. I've resigned myself to not being able to travel till Spring 2021. I hope I'm wrong of course & that C19 peaks and then begins a decline which will very slowly open up air routes. 

Keep safe.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

KatanaDV20 said:


> This pandemic will take a long time to subside. I've resigned myself to not being able to travel till Spring 2021. I hope I'm wrong of course & that C19 peaks and then begins a decline which will very slowly open up air routes.
> 
> Keep safe.


Better yet a cure and vaccine is found rather then it "running its course"


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Better yet a cure and vaccine is found rather then it "running its course"


Unless they get lucky, a cure a vaccine and running its course are all 12 to 18 month events.

Unfortunately my mother will be 99 in a couple months and my brother in law was just diagnosed with cancer, they operated and closed right away his one year survival chance is less than 5%. I am expecting to have a reason for an emergency trip back to Canada soon but not at all confident that I will be allowed to travel or to get back in the Philippines afterwards.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Unless they get lucky, a cure a vaccine and running its course are all 12 to 18 month events.
> 
> Unfortunately my mother will be 99 in a couple months and my brother in law was just diagnosed with cancer, they operated and closed right away his one year survival chance is less than 5%. I am expecting to have a reason for an emergency trip back to Canada soon but not at all confident that I will be allowed to travel or to get back in the Philippines afterwards.


Rick, I feel your pain. My father died in 1993 and I was unable to attend(my mother had passed 10 years prior to that). This gives one a disconcerting kind of feeling. I was able to visit his/their grave plot some 15 years later but I still to this day feel somewhat lacking & uncomfortable about the situation. Hope all goes well with your concern.

Fred


----------

